# Swap meet, Carlisle, KY Oct 23, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Date: Oct 23 
Location: Kentucky
1st AnnuaL Swap Meet - Marysville. Mason Co. Antique Machinery Club, John McCall, 4602 Crooked Creek Rd., Carlisle, KY 40311, 859-289-5647 .


----------

